# LFNC and RMC wire-pulling



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Yesterday, I had a heck of a hard time pulling 3 #12 stranded wires thru a 12' piece of 1/2" LFNC, even with alot of lube and the piece laying flat on the roof. It was not nearly that difficult to put the fish tape in, I don't know why it would be so hard and time consuming to pull them back thru. The roof was hot, but not nearly enough to melt LFNC. Is there something that I am missing? Can a standard fish tape cut a groove into LFNC that easily? How do you avoid this?

I read another electrician's opinion that RMC is much more difficult to pull thru than RNC or EMT of the same trade size. He also stated that he limits his RMC to 180 degrees between pull points. Does anyone else follow this general rule? Why would RMC be that difficult to pull thru?

Thanks,
RAH


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

It's all a matter of friction. I have had issues with flex getting sticky in the sun light before, just need to add some lube.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you use LFMC its a little bit easier to pull wires through.

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If you use LFMC its a little bit easier to pull wires through.
> 
> ~Matt


True but it's up to the buyer, we don't often get the choice.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Was the LFNC Carlflex? I don't use carlflex for that reason. I can't recall the brand I use off hand, but I don't have that problem.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually, the brand of LTFNC was Carflex. Does that seem to matter?


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, for some reason it is a lot harder to push or pull thru carlflex then
any other brand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparks 1942 said:


> Yes, for some reason it is a lot harder to push or pull thru carlflex then
> any other brand.


Wire jacketing seems to stick to carflex easily.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## preacher (Mar 15, 2008)

*Lnfc*

Carflex, a Carlon product is much "harder" and has spiral ridges inside. We use alot of LNFC on pools and learned to stay away from carflex. The guys were heating it up to put screw in connectors on. :thumbsup:


----------

